# Misfire becoming a hangfire



## Lisa (Jan 13, 2008)

I am just curiuos if anyone has ever had a misfire become a hangfire?  It has never personally happened to me or to anyone I know but I have heard stories.  When you have a misfire, how long do you wait until discharging the case from your weapon, I usually wait 60 seconds or so.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 13, 2008)

With the quality control of today's primers (take your pick; Winchester, Federal, Remington, CCI, Fiocchi, and yes, even MagTech) being that good, if a misfire doesn't go off in a few seconds, it's not going off.  I'd simply eject the round after experiencing a misfire.  

If you're using old surplus ammo, then I'd wait for 15 seconds, and then eject.  

Even if it does go off outside of the chamber, the combustion is taking place in a non-pressurized environment, and the bullet wouldn't shoot out of the casing at any significant velocities.  If anything, the brass casing would be the item that would have the higher velocity!

If it doesn't go off after a few minutes, then it's safe to inspect.  You can then take a look to see if it had been a poorly seated primer, a light primer strike, or maybe a dud.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 13, 2008)

I immediately run through a weapon clearing routine.  I've never seen a hangfire, and I've used a fair amount of poor quality or surplus ammo.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 13, 2008)

Blindside said:


> I immediately run through a weapon clearing routine.  I've never seen a hangfire, and I've used a fair amount of poor quality or surplus ammo.


That's what we do, too...

Once we're taught weapon clearing, we never stop a course of fire or drill for a malfunction.  I've even got all the rounds off on some pretty short turns of the target despite a malfunction...

It's simple reality preparation.  For recreational shooting, or in a pure marksmanship environment, it's OK to stop & raise your non-shooting hand for a malfunction.  But for combative shooting... if you have a problem, tap-rack-bang (if necessary), because you have to get back in the fight.


----------

